# Protandim



## HotGrandma (Sep 21, 2012)

Google www.abeliveit.com, there are several links associated with this herb and scientific studies that could help thyroid patients. Careful of the bloggers covering "protandim" I go for research not heresay.

My Doctor, actually worked as a micro-biologists with one of the (brain fart) you all know how that goes and what I'm trying to say.

Anyway this is something he recommend for me. I will try it after november labs and see if there's any improvement. Don't want to do too much at one time, cause I want to know what did it. Specially since I just started "Allopurinol" this month.

Any thoughts, cause its not in this forum till now.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

HotGrandma said:


> Google www.abeliveit.com, there are several links associated with this herb and scientific studies that could help thyroid patients. Careful of the bloggers covering "protandim" I go for research not heresay.
> 
> My Doctor, actually worked as a micro-biologists with one of the (brain fart) you all know how that goes and what I'm trying to say.
> 
> ...


This is a Multi-Level Marketing product and I would question the wisdom of anybody taking this.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Protandim










I am praying that you are doing better!


----------



## HotGrandma (Sep 21, 2012)

Oh Geez, thankx Andros. One more thing I won't waste my money on. And one more thing I won't get my hopes up about only to be disappointed over. I've lived my life with the physolophy not to put expectations on anything or anyone. That way you are always pleasantly surprised and never disapointed. Guess what? That's hard to do with this disease. So desperately grasping at straws with hope.

I appreciate you, your knowledge, experience, wisdom and patience. Thank You


----------

